# Best Friends



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Our German Shepherd Eos loves cats. She has one cat (he lives mostly outside) that is her 'puppy' and she whines and grooms him and has these epic battles with him in the bathroom area. 

Our old cat tolerates her but hisses and scratches so she is a bit wary of him. Our Siamese absolutely hates her and spends a lot of her time outside the kitchen making this chittering noise just before everyone is going to bed/getting up to stir Eos up. 

Then there is our 'special' cat, an Oriental called Rama. I am not quite sure what his relationship with our dogs is exactly. He mostly just follows them around when they are out meowing at them and putting up with being slightly mauled.

These are some photos from today when Eos snuck up into my bedroom with me and Rama.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Awww how cute.Lovely pics.

My boy dogs Ned & Pete like cats but my girl dog Maggie doesn't,she barks & barks at every cat,lol. :mrgreen:


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

_They're both lovely  _


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Haha thanks. It's hard to get a cat to stay in one spot and so none of Rama's shots were very flattering.


----------

